# Where to buy magnets?



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm looking to make some frag racks using egg crate and some magnets, but I'm unable to find any - anyone able to point me in the right direction?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Magnets, in several sizes, are available in the hardware section of Home Depot.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can't find rare-earth magnets that are epoxy coated, try ebay. I think a few online aquarium stuffs retailers sell coated magnets that are safe to use in salt water, but they're cheaper off of ebay for sure.

Also, I moved your thread to the SW Equipment section - might get more responses there


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Knights Magnets in the GTA sell neodymium magnets which are the rare earth magnets you are looking for. They are nickel plated which is generally pretty good water protection and what I see on things like the vertex magnet cleaners. However, there is a US company that sells epoxy coated neodymium magnets which are suitable for underwater use. Check out K&J Magnetics. They ship flat rate to Canada fairly reasonably.
I am not affiliated with either company. Best to talk to these guys to see about what are the best ones to use for your racks.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

You can also purchase the magnets for powerbeads like Tunze or Rosemont. 

The magnets are sold separately for tanks that have thicker glass but we use them to hold up our egg crate racks for taking pics.


----------

